# Pedestals



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I have lurked around the woodworking forum off and on for sometime so this is my first post here.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice. What will you use them for?





FishBone


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

JP....those are very nice looking. Like FB asked...what will go on top of them? See you are from CC. Did you grow up there? gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> JP....those are very nice looking. Like FB asked...*what will go on top of them?* See you are from CC. Did you grow up there? gb


From checking out his website..think they must be stands for mounts..

Beautiful taxidermy work....and woodwork....check it out...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice looking stands. Nice idea on using zip ties for gluing clamps.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That grain on the panel in front is awsome.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Pretty nice work for a fin, fur and feathers man !
Welcome to the basement !


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks and yes they are bases for mounts so they can be free standing. It is a great option when you don't want to hang them, but don't want a life sized mount.


I know the clamps are fancy

Yes, I have been in Corpus Christi almost all my life, I graduated from Flour Bluff.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice work!

<<<<Tuloso-Midway grad


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice stands. What wood is that for the panel....beautiful grain. 

I like the idea of using the zip ties. Gonna add that to my list of 'tools'.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Hooked said:


> What wood is that for the panel....beautiful grain.


I was told it was Pecan, but I'm not a wood expert.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Almost done.


----------

